# Adaptive cruise control?



## bperrott (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi

Does anyone know if the MK3 cruise control is adaptive? Does it regulate distance between the car in front and go from start to stop?

I'm asking because I drove, for the first time, a hire Volvo T4 yesterday to York from London and was very impressed with the tech, that also included Pilot assist. The car practically drove itself most of the way of which I quickly put a lot of trust in, which has changed my mind on the future of this area...

I don't think Audi are bothering with the TT in this way to introduce pilot/lane assist but I did wonder if the cruise was adaptive - as it's a very useful feature!

Thanks


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

No, it isn't...


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

As commented doesn't come with this option, A nice feature i liked on the Golf especially in traffic!

TT probably not for the car for you if your looking for it to drive itself!


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Vorsprung20 said:


> As commented doesn't come with this option, A nice feature i liked on the Golf especially in traffic!
> 
> TT probably not for the car for you if your looking for it to drive itself!


Don't agree, I own a A3 2018 with ACC, LA etc. Love it for daily drive in traffic. Thought I wouldn't miss it on my TTS (just for fun car) but when I drove it to the south of France from Amsterdam it is really something I missed.

Why don't make it an opion? All electronics are the same as my A3...


----------



## bperrott (Jan 20, 2019)

base86 said:


> Vorsprung20 said:
> 
> 
> > As commented doesn't come with this option, A nice feature i liked on the Golf especially in traffic!
> ...


Thank you! This is what didn't make sense to me, it really should be an option... whether you think the TT is a true sports car or not it's still nice to have that option for added comfort, especially given in a few years or so I imagine everything will go that way, and in a few more years it will be standard in all cars! I guess since the TT is being phased out this is what made me think maybe it's not worth the development time...

Shame as it it worked really well on a long drive!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

bperrott said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> > Vorsprung20 said:
> ...


It's not a question of 'development time', as Audi have had all the tech available for well over a decade. They simply choose not to offer it on the TT, presumably because they think that regular CC should be more than adequate for the vast majority of TT drivers.

I had ACC on my previous car (Golf R) and have regular CC on the TT and never used either. Not once, over nearly 5 years. And I know I am not alone amongst hot hatch/sports car drivers. Just have a quick look at a Porsche 718 forum. These are not cars for doing thousands of boring motorway miles in. You can do that in pretty much any family car, at greater comfort and much lower cost. There is no "fun" in motorway driving, hence the appeal of ACC. Pure tedium. Having said that, Porsche do offer ACC as an option on the 718 (simply because it is an easy "plug in" of existing tech = easy money), but it is quite expensive (I think around £1500) so not something than many 718 owners take up.


----------



## bperrott (Jan 20, 2019)

Fair enough, but I guess that does sort of beg the question why didn't Audi just add it on like Porsche did, if the tech is there and it's easy money?


----------



## Fat Pete (Jul 2, 2020)

I only use CC when driving through areas with average speed cameras, just saves keep looking at the speedo.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

bperrott said:


> Fair enough, but I guess that does sort of beg the question why didn't Audi just add it on like Porsche did, if the tech is there and it's easy money?


Yeah, I should probably have qualified the 'easy money' comment. As Audi don't offer it on the TT I am guessing that the relevant basic electronics modules are not common between the TT and (say) an A5. If this is the case, Audi would then have to do some work (i.e. spend a lot of money) building adapters/interfaces that would accept the relevant ACC modules. Its then a numbers game. Whether the accountants/market researchers think they will sell enough ACC's to offset the increased production cost _and_ make a substantial profit. In the case of the TT, the answer was "probably not".

Maybe the Porsche electronics systems are designed differently (I have no idea!), so either it is easy to add an ACC unit to a basic 718 (i.e. small additional cost to Porsche) or they thought they would sell quite a few of them, making the extra investment in adapters etc worthwhile. If they were banking on the latter, I think Porsche have probably lost money on the ACC option for the 718. Maybe the fact that they ask about £1500 for what is really only a fairly simple upgrade from standard CC (in tech terms) means that they didn't think they were going to sell _that_ many?

As you say, manufacturers now design systems with commonality in mind, so all the relevant hardware is increasing present across a range of their cars, so most electronics-based options will just a software issue - which you could add later if you couldn't afford at time of purchase. Pay, download, install, job done. Or even that the software is _also_ present, in which case you just have to pay to unlock it. Just like a computer upgrade. After all, Tesla's are called a "computers on wheels", so a sign of things to come...


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

My thought is that Audi omitted some of these items from the list for the TT for two reasons:

1) To hit a particular price point
2) To fit into the available space on the car

I suspect that the answer is a combination of the two.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> bperrott said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough, but I guess that does sort of beg the question why didn't Audi just add it on like Porsche did, if the tech is there and it's easy money?
> ...


Hi,
A few days back, somebody posted links to the Audi official dealer teaching files from when the Mk3 TT was launched.
I downloaded these files and they are fantastic at describing how all the systems work on our cars.
In the section on cruise control it specifically mentions adaptive cruise control - so Audi certainly considered fitting this to the TT back in 2015.
I suspect they chose not to fit it purely for marketing reasons.
ACC and memory seats are the two things which would have been the icing on the cake for my TTS.
We have both of these on our other car (BMW X3M40i) and I really muss these two things when I switch from the X3 to driving the TT.
We use the ACC all the time here on the motorways - it's a good safety feature to prevent accidents and we have a lot of speed cameras here as well.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> A few days back, somebody posted links to the Audi official dealer teaching files from when the Mk3 TT was launched.
> I downloaded these files and they are fantastic at describing how all the systems work on our cars.
> In the section on cruise control it specifically mentions adaptive cruise control - so Audi certainly considered fitting this to the TT back in 2015.
> ...


Couldn't agree more!
I wish I was living in a country with nice mountains and roads, so thats why I've visited the France Alpes this summer. Of course I would have disabled ACC there, but the drive over there it would have been nice.

And if ACC is not for TT/Porsche owners because of the "sporty" drive, why do they fit LA on it? rather useless I think when you are in sport modus in your car.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I agree, I'd love to have ACC and my next car absolutely must have it. The same-model-year A3 aka 4-door TT has it as an option (in prestige package). It requires not just the base radar used for PreSense (with limited auto emergency braking) but an enhanced wide-angle one (as well as a different cruise stalk with a distance dial). The new models with the stop and go assist (will follow car in front during a traffic jam) is the system I REALLY want, and those require 2 X wide angle front radar and camera (look at a fully-loaded A or Q 4/6/8 next time and you'll see the two bulges in the front grille). As far as why isn't it in the TT? My guess is they didn't want to design yet another grille option with a radar gap either because they make so few TT's or because of weight. Also there's literally no more space for electronics in this car. The mag ride controller is crammed under the passenger's seat and B+O amp under drivers. Every negative space in this car has some control module crammed into it. But right there with you, it's a reallllly cool feature especially on road trips.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Someone managed to back fit it on a scirocco which is the same platform. Reading his post is seems like a lot of hassle. http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/ ... 12&t=24791 Think i'll give this mod a miss.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> The new models with the stop and go assist (will follow car in front during a traffic jam) is the system I REALLY want, and those require 2 X wide angle front radar and camera (look at a fully-loaded A or Q 4/6/8 next time and you'll see the two bulges in the front grille).
> 
> But right there with you, it's a reallllly cool feature especially on road trips.


My 2018 A3 has only the one radar in the grill and camera behind the front window but does have TJA (Traffic Jam Assist) will follow the car in front of me which I love!

So maby you can go for a (smaller) A3 instead of the 4/6/8

And yes on road trips it is such a relaxing drive, but also in traffic jams


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> Someone managed to back fit it on a scirocco which is the same platform. Reading his post is seems like a lot of hassle. http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/ ... 12&t=24791 Think i'll give this mod a miss.


+1, not keen on spending so much money and time on a feature that I will never trust because its a unsupported system/retrofit


----------

